# sobtar / sorprendre



## ohquenick

Crec que aquests dos verbs volen dir el mateix. I també crec que tots dos són sempre pronominals. Què penseu de aquesta frase:

tu el que vols es sobtar-me no més.

Gràcies.


----------



## Penyafort

Quan sobtar vol dir sorprendre, no és pronominal. I es fa servir més aviat quan alguna cosa sorprèn algú. Per exemple, _el seu comentari em va sobtar. _Entre persones, jo diria sorprendre. 

En qualsevol cas:

_Tu, el que vols, només és sobtar-me.
Tu només vols sobtar-me.
_​Personalment, però, en aquests casos diria _sorprendre'm _o _agafar-me desprevingut._


----------



## Xiscomx

No sempre són pronominals, just quan és precís; i sí, també poden ser equivalents.


----------



## Dymn

Coincideixo amb en Penyafort que no utilitzaria _sobtar _si el subjecte és una persona. Diria que _sobtar _té un ús semblant a _estranyar_, si bé d'un significat potser més emfàtic.


----------



## Elxenc

He de reconéixer, d'antuvi, que  el verb sobtar el tinc incorporat al meu lèxic per l'ús literari que he vist que feien els escriptors que l'usaven. Sobtar seria per a mi, quan un assumpte ens sorprén d'una manera brusca i desprevinguda. Quasi com un ensurt. El que un tema ens sorprenga pot ser  una acció més duradora en el temps que no pas que quelcom ens sobte. No sé si m'hauré explicat convenientment o jo puga fer un error en l'interpretació semàntica de sobtar.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies, el que no veig molt clar es què sobtar no sigui pronominal. Totes les frases que veig o que penso ho son.


----------



## Dymn

No és necessàriament pronominal. També pots dir: _el que sobta a la meva mare_... etc.


----------



## Doraemon-

*sobtar *

*1 *v. tr. [LC] Quelcom que s’esdevé bruscament, d’improvís, sorprendre (algú). _La mort el va sobtar quan es disposava a partir cap a la seva pàtria. La seva intervenció inesperada ens sobtà a tots. _
*2 *_1 _intr. pron. [LC] Una cosa, malmetre’s, sofrir una modificació excessiva a causa d’una intensificació brusca de l’agent modificador. _Sobtar-se un guisat per massa foc. Sobtar-se els sembrats per un vent sec i calent. _
*2 *_2 _intr. pron. [IQA] El cuir de la sola, agafar mal aspecte i esdevenir trencadís a causa d’haver estat sotmès a l’acció d’aigua d’escorça massa carregada.

Quan vol dir "sorprendre" (el significat més comú) no és pronominal. El que sí accepta és algún complement que pot anar o no en forma de pronom (ens sobtà a tots), però no és un verb pronominal, no exigeix el pronom.


----------



## Xiscomx

Doraemon- said:


> *sobtar*
> *2 *_2 _intr. pron. [IQA] El cuir de la sola, agafar mal aspecte i esdevenir trencadís a causa d’haver estat sotmès a l’acció d’aigua d’escorça massa carregada.


Uep!
Doraemon, què ha fallat aquí?


----------

